# Model 43



## daniellawecki (Aug 10, 2013)

Just wondering if any one else has a .22 Model 43 in mint shape.


----------



## ppirate (Nov 24, 2011)

Had...one. Those are very nice pieces. Mine still had the receipt from '72. Shot it a little but it was to pretty to use as it was intended "kit gun" I have a stroke if someone threw the 43 in a tackle box or backpack. So sold it, box, tools and all. They bring a fair $ these days. Nice guns though.


----------

